# Dash lights



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*oldman2*

The dash lights do have a control for dimming on the dash beside the headlight/running light switch. Try turning it up if its too low and see if that makes a difference. My gauges and instruments are lit properly for day and night as I use the control at max. brightness all the time.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

What are the bulb sizes for behind the gauge cluster? 

Some bright red ones would be great. That's the best color to use at night, easier on the eyes (reason pilots use them), Audi's, BMW's, all come red interior lights.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Invierno said:


> What are the bulb sizes for behind the gauge cluster?


I'm pretty sure they're LEDs. You'd have to disassemble the cluster to change them. If you do that, I'd suggest "orange" as "red" is a bit too deep a red. But expect all your red markings to disappear.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think there are bulbs behind the cluster. They're embedded in the cluster panel itself.


----------

